# Compression service drop connectors



## socket2ya (Oct 27, 2016)

I always thought these connectors were supposed to be the gold standard, maybe they still are, but lately they've been the source of a couple service calls. My preferred method is the ALCU set-screw barrel lug wrapped with rubber tape and final coated with super-33 . I used to use split-burndys but those are a hassle.


----------



## lightman (Oct 14, 2015)

The things that cause those type connections to fail are usually a dirty conductor, a tool that is out of adjustment or the wrong size connector. Insulinks are easy to install but I always felt that an aluminum "H" type or parallel groove (PG) connector made a better connection.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lightman said:


> The things that cause those type connections to fail are usually a dirty conductor, a tool that is out of adjustment or the wrong size connector. Insulinks are easy to install but *I always felt that an aluminum "H" type or parallel groove (PG) connector made a better connection*.


More surface contact area.


----------



## lightman (Oct 14, 2015)

Yes, thats my theory too!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lightman said:


> Yes, thats my theory too!


That type of small contact area is what kept Wagos on my only when necessary list, what makes them so different than backstabs was my line of thinking.

I like a firm solid connection on conductors.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

We don't tap up our own services over here, but we do a fair amount of overhead line work for a feedlot. We use H-taps almost exclusively, other than a few places where the line "T's" that I may use insulated taps instead. 

The insulated taps make it easier to break the line apart to track down shorts.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I see insulinks do that when they are at the bottom of the drip loop and/or not taped up.


----------

